# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Receta nga kuzhiniere me fame boterore

## Dita

Cilet jane kuzhinieret me emer qe ju i njihni permes emisionesh apo librash kuzhine?

Rekomandime per ndjekje emisionesh te tilla, ose tituj librash.
Per kete ju ftoj ne kete teme.



Prej disa muajsh ndjek nje emision qe regjistrohet dhe transmetohet nga studiot e BBC (por edhe me perkthim nga televizione jo-britanike) me nje kuzhinier te ri anglez, Jamie Oliver. Emisioni mban emrin *"The naked chef"*......kush te mundet, ta ndjeke, sepse recetat jane te mrekullueshme dhe qe ne shikimin e emisionit te shkon goja leng.


Faqja e tij personale ne internet eshte:


http://www.jamieoliver.net/



Faqja qe i rezervon BBC:


http://www.geocities.com/nakedcheffan/




Receta prej tij mund te gjeni (pervec faqes personale)


DUKE KLIKUAR KETU



gjithashtu


KETU

----------


## Fiori

Jamie Oliver eshte mjaft i njohur dhe ne SHBA me emisionin me te njejtin titull. Te tjere kuzhiniere shume te njohur jane Emeril Lagasse, Bobby Flay, Paula Deen, Mario Batali, Rachael Ray, Ina Garten etj Nuk jam shume e mire per te kujtuar emra, por per material mbi kuzhinen dhe kuzhiniere te njohur boterore, mjafton te vizitoni http://www.foodtv.com eshte faqja e kanalit televiziv Food Network, i cili transmeton 24/7 vetem emisione per kuzhinen, ushqimet, kuzhinieret. 

Kanali jep receta vertet te vecanta nga gjithe bota, por cfare me terheq me shume zakonisht jane ide te vogla mbi zbukurimin e ushqimeve, apo zbukurimin e pijeve etj.


Gjithashtu per ata njerez te cilet i shikojne shume kalorite apo sasine e kolesterolit ne ushqimet te cilet ata hane, mjafton te shkojne ketu dhe te perdorin makinen e thjeshte llogaritese per kalorite dhe kolesterolin qe ndodhet gati ne cdo ushqim.

----------


## Estella

Ndjek vazhdimisht "Iron Chef". Aty ka gjera te mrekullueshme, une do vdes ndonjedite duke i pare.  :ngerdheshje: 


Gjithashtu ndjek Nigela's Bits se ajo ka nga ato ushqimet, gatuani thjesht e shpejt e pa shpenzime. Do te thoja i preferuari im eshte Emeril Lagasse, recetat e tij jane te qarta dhe gjithnje me kane pelqyer.

----------


## Dita

Kete here ne emisionin e Jamie Oliver.

Kish perzgjedhur mes te tjerash gatim mishi, mish vici per biftek dhe per kete ne treg u keshillua nga nje shites lidhur me cilesite e mishit qe duhet perdorur per biftek. Zoteria ish irlandez.
Keshilla ishte qe mishi qe perdoret per biftek duhet te kete qendruar i varur se paku per tre jave, madje mire do te ish qe te kete qendruar aq gjate, sa ne siperfaqe te tij te kene filluar te dalin qime. Para se te pergatitet ai pastrohet prej tyre dhe gatuhet. Rendesi kishte qe mishi mos te kish ngjyre roze, por ngjyre te erret.

Gatimin ai e beri duke e futur krejt copen e mishit ne nje tigan me vaj ulliri dhe duke e skuqur ne menyre te njetrajtshme nga te gjitha anet per pak minuta. Me pas e preu ne feta shume te holla (ne lokale ai tha se ato ngjajne gati te tejdukshme) dhe e shtroi ne nje pjatance. Mishi ne brendesi kish mbetur thuajse i gjalle (Pra ishte al sangue, sic e gatuajne italianet).


Me thene te drejten u cudita shume me ate periudhen e gjate te qendrimit varur te mishit, me shume se tre jave dhe ato qimet qe quheshin te pranueshme t'i dilnin ne siperfaqe.

PYETJE.

A keni degjuar per dicka te tille dhe me pare???

----------


## Fiori

Para shume kohesh, ne Shqiperi keshtu e ruanin mishin. Gjyshja ime mbaj mend bente gjithmone mish "pastërma" ne te njejten menyre si ti ke shpjeguar receten me lart. Menyra si varet mishi, kohezgjatja e qendrimit, perdorimi apo jo i erzave, sjell dhe ne lloje te ndryshme pastermaje. Ajo qe ka perdorur Oliver eshte vetem njera prej tyre.

----------


## Dita

Kam degjuar per pastermane dhe pergatitjen e saj edhe ne Shqiperi.
E cuditshmja ne rastin e pergatitjes qe u shpjegua ne emision, ishte qe emri PASTERMA nuk u perdor fare. 
Dhe nuk u permend as kriposja e mishit, qe mesa di une (perseri nga Shqiperia) eshte dicka e nevojshme per ta ruajtur mishin per nje kohe te gjate.

Atehere pyetje tjeter....a duhet per pastermane medoemos kripe, apo jo?

----------


## Fiori

Nuk kam folur ndonjehere me kasape mishi, te cilet ja njohin te gjitha cilesite mishit. Por nga sa kam pare kur isha e vogel tek nena dhe sic e permenda me lart, ka disa lloj pastermash. 
Kripa eshte njeri nga faktoret dallues midis llojeve. 

1. Kripa (sic ke thene dhe vete) ruan mishin.

2. Mish me shume kripe, te ben te pish shume uje dhe ngopesh shpejt  :buzeqeshje:  

Sot njerzit gatuajne per kulture, ndersa vite me pare per tu ngopur. E sigurisht tre jave nuk eshte ndonje gje e madhe per mishin te qendroje pa u prishur, sidomos po e konservove ne ambjente te pastra dhe ne temperature te caktuar. 
Ashtu si gjalpit te "shtrenjte" dhe "kaq shume" te pelqyer nga njerzit nje here e nje kohe, i iku koha, atehere kur njerzit e kuptuan se margarina eshte me e shendetshme. Dhe kripa ne ushqim perdoret ne sasine e saj, si per arsye shendeti, ashtu dhe shije, dhe sot nuk kemi perse ta perdorim me patjeter me cdo ushqim_(sepse lopen nuk do e therrim ne oborr gjate veres, dhe pastaj ta rruajme mishin deri ne dimer)_. 


Nuk besoj ai te kete perdorur fjalen pasterma, sepse nuk besoj ky lloj preservimi quhet njesoj ne te gjithe gjuhet e botes.


Mendimi im eshte se kuzhinieret e sotem vetem i quajne ushqimet me emra te vencanta dhe egzotike. Gjithashtu sot ne i kushtojme me shume vemendje shendetit (kemi bere pak me shume studime), si rrjedhim kufizojme ushqime (ose anasjelltas) dhe kjo sjell pak ndryshim ne recetat e para te perdorura nga gjyshet tona  :buzeqeshje:  Por me sa kam vene re une, nga ndjekja e ketyre emisoneve, recetat e tyre jane me te thjeshta sec duket dhe me prane ushqimit (mishit, peshkut, fruta) te pagatuar (te gjalla), per te ruajtur vlerat dhe vitaminat e ushqimit.

----------


## Dita

Falemnderit per pergjigjen.

Dicka qe Oliver e perdor shpesh ne gatim per shije te vecante eshte limoni jeshil........sipas tij ka me shume leng se limonet e verdhe.......gjithashtu i perdor dhe jeshilen e lekures, por vetem cipen mbeshtjelles qe e grin lehte me rende.

Dhe tjeter me c'kam vene re une, nder erezat ka fiksim rozmarinen.

----------


## hope31

Flm per informacionet mjaft interesante.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------

